# [Word 2007] Unterschiedliche Kopfzeilen



## chriss_2oo4 (21. Januar 2009)

Hi,

ich habe eine Vorlage für meine Kopf- und Fusszeile ausgewählt, leider möchte ich die etwas abändern. Aber wenn ich eine Seite ändere, wird diese Änderung bei allen Seiten durchgeführt. Wie kann ich erreichen, dass die Kopfzeile nur speziell für eine Seite dargestellt wird?

Lg Chriss!


----------



## michaelwengert (21. Januar 2009)

Das einzigste was du soviel ich weiß ändern kannst ist:
- das die erste Seite ne extra Kopf-/Fußzeile hat
- oder das gerade und ungerade Seiten unterschiedliche haben

Jeder Seite eine extra Kopfzeile zuordnen geht meines Wissens nicht.


----------



## smileyml (21. Januar 2009)

...indem du bei der vorherigen Seite einen Abschnitt setzt.
Dann erhalten die Kopf- und Fußzeilen meines Wissens auch eine "2" als Zusatz.
Du findest das unter Seitenlayout-->Umbrüche.

Grüße Marco


----------



## michaelwengert (22. Januar 2009)

Gut zu wissen.
Habs versucht...und es geht einwandfrei.

Was noch wichtig ist, dann unter der Kopfzeile->Entwurf  das "mit vorheriger Verknüpfen" rauszumachen.


----------

